# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Un petit wiki pour la route ?

## half

Bonjour,

Alors dans les très hautes sphères des canards on se dit qu'on aimerai vous offrir un wiki. (MediaWiki ou DokuWiki on sait pas trop encore).

Mais voila, qu'aimeriez vous faire avec ce dernier ? Une base de solutions pour les jeux vidéo ? Un concurrent direct de wikipédia ? Des échange de trucs et astuces ? Des fronts d'insultes ? Des guides de jeux ?...

Donc je propose un sondage pour voir les attente des premiers intéresser. Je laisse le topic ouvert pour que chacun développe sont envie .

----------


## Arseur

Une sorte d'encyclo du jeu vidéo, avec les différents genres, les studios, le business qui tourne autour de tout ça (hardware, software, internet)...

Ou alors une belle page par jeu "majeur", avec les mods importants, ce qu'il faut savoir pour avoir la meilleure expérience de jeu possible... Mais pas de cheat ni de soluce, le web est rempli de trucs comme ça.

Edit: s'il-vous-plaît.

----------


## znokiss

Euh, les débats, on les a déjà sur le forum. Par contre, ouais, les guides à la Pluton et son boulot magnifique sur STALKER et System Shock, ça roxxerait du ponay, comme on dit.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Intéressant si y a de la modération derrière. Et ca va pas vous faciliter la tâche. A titre perso, je le vois plutôt comme un débat "organisé" sur les expériences de jeupour confrontrer les points de vue. Y a bien deux trois gars qui ont aimé fallout 3, ca serait intéressant de savoir pourquoi sans troll à la con.

----------


## Igloo

Les débats apporteraient quoi de plus que le forum ?

----------


## half

Ouais les débats c'est pas une bonne idée, on a le forum pour ça.
Pour les accès faudrai limité sur demmande et une equipe de modo

----------


## flbl

Maître Capello a appelé, il est pas content du traitement infligé à la langue française, alors que c'est lui qui t'a fait passer ton bac. (copies doubles)

----------


## Igloo

Alors dans ce cas, je le verrai bien comme un endroit reconnu d'utilité publique avec des tests/guides fait par les canards et pourquoi pas, les différents IDs (PC/Consoles/Portable).

Pas de trucs/astuces par contre... pour les mêmes raisons qu'Arseur.

----------


## Alchie

Uh, un beau petit Wiki pour faire du walkthrough collaboratif et une base de ressources en ligne, par exemple, ça serait pas mal. Mais croyez-en mon expérience d'administrateur de l'encyclopédie qu'elle est en ligne et pas en papier, la gestion est assez dantesque et prendra un temps fou aux personnes prêtes à se jeter dans le bain.

Si ça se fait, mieux vaudrait lancer un appel aux bonnes volontés avant le démarrage réel, et restreindre les droits de modification aux seuls inscrits histoire de ne pas se retrouver avec des pages pourries à la chaîne par les gamins du forum jeuxvideo.com...

----------


## Paoh

Excellente idée  ::): 
Je baserai le wiki sur deux axes :

1. Base de données des jeux vidéo.

Par jeu, il faut prévoir une structure rigide 
- rubrique "dans le site" : lien vers les articles voir le test du site
- rubrique "forum" : lien vers topic unique et/ou recherche syntaxique du forum
- rubrique "tests" par les canards
- rubrique "soluces"
- rubrique "trucs et astuces"
- rubrique "chez-moi-ça-tourne-avec-ça" : base hardware

Si personne mets rien dans une rubrique c'est pas grave, mais au moins ça donne une cohérence de base, sinon ça deviendra vite le foutoir.
Le but étant de faire une fiche plus utile aux canards qu'une recherche sur le forum de Canard, sur Google ou wikipedia.

2. Articles transversaux et Listes de jeux

Ca pourrait servir à maintenir en vie les bonnes idées dans certains threads du forum qui meurent, faute de voir revenir le posteur originel.
Je pense à "best of des jeux flash", "mmo gratuits et payants", etc...
Bref, des listes de jeux par types plus pertinents pour les canards car il n'est pas possible de faire des tags dans les wikis, je crois.
Exemple : jeux avec des poneys, des zombies, b0b0, qui finissent mal, etc...

Au début je pensais "best-of" plutot que "listes" mais les canards verront bien si le jeu se fait défoncer ou pas dans l'article wiki. Je pense aux nombreux mmo gratuits qui ne méritent même pas le téléchargement de leur trailer.


Enfin, un chti conseil en tant qu'admin de wiki, mettez les droits uniquement aux membres du forum. Sinon c'est l'enfer assuré... déjà que ça risque de pas être triste...

----------


## flbl

l'encyclopédie qu'elle est en ligne et pas en papier c'est le contraire d'un wiki et que le mec derrière le projet n'ait pas eu la moindre idée de ce qu'est un wiki se voit dans la transgression de la règle implicite des wikis: ne pas faire de pub, ne pas chercher à attirer l'attention sinon c'est septembre et le projet est submergé et la communauté perds sa capacité à s'autoréguler (voir LimitGrowth).

J'suis d'accord avec Paoh, le wiki devrait servir à faciliter l'accès à certains contenus plus facilement que par la fonction recherche du forum et améliorer leur visibilité et leur lisibilité tout en facilitant la maintenance au cours du temps.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Bref, des listes de jeux par types plus pertinents pour les canards car il n'est pas possible de faire des tags dans les wikis, je crois.


Mediawiki le permet avec l'extension "Semantic MediaWiki".

----------


## Pelomar

Un wiki pour des guides de jeu, ca  botterait sévere ouais.
Des tests, ca pourrait etre interessant aussi, mais moins utile que les guides quand meme.
Et je me porte volontaire si vous avez besoin de modo. (si, si !)

----------


## ElGato

Tout ce qui est vaguement subjectif me ferait chier dans un wiki de ce genre. Donc débats, non, tests à l'extrême rigueur (avec un gros boulot de modération derrière)...Selon moi.

Par contre des walktroughs, des guides de jeu (pas forcément des soluces d'ailleurs, juste des guides: pour X3 par exemple...), tout ce qui est nécessaire pour faire tourner les vieux jeux, et pareil pour les mods en tout genre. 
Plutôt que d'avoir des trouzaines de topics uniques sur le forum.

Wai. Ça serait bien.

----------


## Paoh

- débats : surtout pas
- tests : seulement des liens vers des posts du forum, sinon ça va flinguer la page du jeu.

----------


## ducon

J'ai voté pour tout, sauf pour les débats. On en a déjà assez sur le forum.  :^_^:

----------


## Phenixy

Clairement non aux débats.

Je retiens l'idée de Znokiss, quelque chose de genre des guides STALKER par Pluton (le mec qui m'a fait acheter le jeu à lui tout seul alors que j'en avais quasiement jamais entendu parler  ::):  ).

----------


## Largeman

Je ne suis pas original, je vote pour les guides également. Pour la partie hardware un wiki serait également particulièrement intéressant (y a qu'à voir le nombre de topic unique).

----------


## tao53

+1 pour les guides style Pluton ou le "on y joue encore" de l'époque sur Oblivion ; ce genre de petite perle qui transcende l'expérience d'un jeu. 
Et pourquoi pas des "trucs et astuces" dans le genre du bouquin sur X3 du dernier cpc ; d'ailleurs ca va pas vous faire un manque à gagner de mettre de + en + de contenu gratos en ligne ? je m'en plaind pas mais faudrait pas que vous mettiez la clé sous la porte non plus.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Alors dans les très hautes sphères des canards on se dit qu'on aimerait vous offrir un kiwi.


* Merci, c'est gentil, mais ça me donne des aphtes. * 

® Best Joke Ever since 1987     
© Bouvard Attitude Incorporated     
JojoLeMerou feat. Laurent R. ™

----------


## orime

Ok pour le wiki mais pas question que la qualité du mag' en prenne un coup par manque de temps.

Le CPC d'abord, le wiki ensuite.

----------


## flbl

> Mediawiki le permet avec l'extension "Semantic MediaWiki".


Dokuwiki aussi avec ... je ne sais plus comment il s'appelle, tag ou cloud ou tagcloud ou cloudtag, quelque chose comme ça, mais je l'avais trouvé dans la liste des plugins de dokuwiki.

----------


## Igloo

> Ok pour le wiki mais pas question que la qualité du mag' en prenne un coup par manque de temps.
> 
> Le CPC d'abord, le wiki ensuite.


Les chances que ça arrive sont nulles.

----------


## Murne

Je serais pour un wiki soluces / walkthrough / mods. Ça serait par exemple un bon endroit pour lister les meilleurs mods retenus par les canards sur le topic des mods d'Oblivion, etc...

----------


## Alchie

> l'encyclopédie qu'elle est en ligne et pas en papier c'est le contraire d'un wiki et que le mec derrière le projet n'ait pas eu la moindre idée de ce qu'est un wiki se voit dans la transgression de la règle implicite des wikis: ne pas faire de pub, ne pas chercher à attirer l'attention sinon c'est septembre et le projet est submergé et la communauté perds sa capacité à s'autoréguler (voir LimitGrowth).
> 
> J'suis d'accord avec Paoh, le wiki devrait servir à faciliter l'accès à certains contenus plus facilement que par la fonction recherche du forum et améliorer leur visibilité et leur lisibilité tout en facilitant la maintenance au cours du temps.


Euh, je vois pas le rapport avec la choucroute, je te parle de gérer le vandalisme pipi-zob que les Wiki attirent comme les cadavres frais attirent les mouches. Le fait que CPC finance le fonctionnement avec de la pub ou non n'enlève rien aux problèmes de ce genre. Il me parait évident qu'on ne parle pas de mécénat, et avoir des encarts pub et une bonne visibilité sur le web pour un Wiki CPC ne me gênerait pas le moins du monde.

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Comme déjà dit, je suis pour à 200%

Pour ma part, c'est surtout pour créer des guides de jeux qui seront mis à jour au fur et à mesure des posts intéressants dans les thread associé

Je vois pas l'interêt des choses suivantes :
- Tests de jeu : quel interêt d'avoir un wiki ? un post bien fait suffit puisqu'on a pas a mettre à jour régulièrement
- Débat dans un wiki ? Heu, le forum c'est l'idéal pour ça !

Trucs et astuces, pour les jeux ça serait redondant avec les guides, mais par contre pour le hardware/logiciel ça peut être pas mal

Bac à sable, bof, ça sera jamais aussi mieux bien que le topic à bobo.

Mais à nous tous les canardeurs, y'a moyen de faire une base de connaissance vraiment conséquente. Et ça devrait rammener du monde accessoirement.

Edit : Pour l'admin c'est clair que ça va être chaud. Il faut restreindre les droits d'accès en modif a qq "bénévoles". Possibilité de modifier par tous les membres, mais validation avant publication. Sinon clair que ça va être le foutoir ! Imaginez un wiki ressemblant au thread de Fallout... Non en fait, c'est inimaginable  ::): )

----------


## Alchie

Oulà, mon dieu, si une poignée de bénévoles doivent tout modérer avant parution, ils vont se pendre assez vite.

Sincèrement, le bon vieux système du Wiki avec droit de modif uniquement pour les membres avec un "vrai" compte, pas sous IP, et une proportion raisonnable d'administrateurs pour les trucs importants, genre virer les copies de sites protégés par le droit d'auteur et les gamineries, ça devrait suffire.

N'oubliez pas que les modérateurs, sur un Wiki, ce sont tous les participants... les petites conneries quotidiennes, pas besoin d'admins ou de modos désignés exprès pour ça.

P.S. : sinon, ouaip, guides de jeu, ça c'est un bon plan.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Le débat sur la modération et la tambouille interne, on en a déjà parlé dans le topic wiki (ancien) de VosT. Vaut mieux qu'on parle du contenu ici je pense.

----------


## Silver

> Une sorte d'encyclo du jeu vidéo, avec les différents genres, les studios, le business qui tourne autour de tout ça (hardware, software, internet)...
> 
> Ou alors une belle page par jeu "majeur", avec les mods importants, ce qu'il faut savoir pour avoir la meilleure expérience de jeu possible... Mais pas de cheat ni de soluce, le web est rempli de trucs comme ça.


Tout comme Arseur ! Pas de soluces ou de codes, plus des présentations plus développées des jeux avec les Mods importants (pour les jeux importants).

Et avec un bac à sable aussi, mais apparemment c'est une réponse piège puisque quand on le choisi ça ne compte pas.  ::(:

----------


## Leybi

Des guides ! Pas spécialement des walkthroughs/faqs complets, mais plutôt des guides genre ceux de Pluton, les guides de comment modder oblivion/quels sont les mods intéressant etc... Comment jouer à un vieux jeu, comment accomplir les fins différentes de stalker, comment finir tel jeu en super-hard, comment rapidement commencer sur X3, bref des trucs qu'on voit souvent sur les topic uniques de jeu, très intéressant mais vite oublié par la masse de post  ::P: 

En fait je verrai bien un truc comme ça : chaque jeu a une fiche, avec résumé de qques lignes et des liens vers test CPC, topic unique du forum, etc... et une liste des guides intéressant dans le wiki pour ce jeu !

----------


## PolluXxX

Des aides de jeu, genre des aides d'installation, de mods et autre.
Genre vous avez chié pour installer un jeu, avec des procédures de fou et tout, bah vous venez tranquillement expliquer la démarche pour installer ce jeu, histoire d'avoir un truc clair, ect.

----------


## t4nk

Zut, pas la possibilité de faire un choix multiple pour la vote. Je voulais mettre "guides de trucs et astuces par les joueurs-ses pour les joueurs-ses".

----------


## znokiss

Les trucs et astuces, y'en a plein de ouaib partout ailleurs...
Un "on y joue encore", avec install des meilleurs MODs pour les meilleurs vieux jeux, c'est le pied.

----------


## Pelomar

> Les trucs et astuces, y'en a plein de ouaib partout ailleurs...
> Un "on y joue encore", avec install des meilleurs MODs pour les meilleurs vieux jeux, c'est le pied.


Bah, tu peux faire les deux.
Pour moi les trucs et astuces, c'est juste une petite partie d'un guide complet.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Les trucs et astuces, y'en a plein de ouaib partout ailleurs...
> Un "on y joue encore", avec install des meilleurs MODs pour les meilleurs vieux jeux, c'est le pied.


Voilà parce que ces trucs c'est super mal fait, je pense qu'on peut se débrouiller nous pour faire quelque chose d'intéressant.

----------


## Reizz

Des guides de jeux mods optimisation, truc et astuces hard&soft.

Pourquoi pas aussi  le basculement d'anciens article du canard (délai et opportunité variable selon articles) sur le wiki pour actualisation par la communauté comme justement des guides de jeux ou de la bidouille hard et soft. ça ferait une bonne base de départ et permettrait des retours sur expérience s'ajoutant à celui du rédacteur initial de l'article.

Par contre il faut que le wiki ait le moins de lien possible vers le forum. Sa valeur ajoutée est d'être rédactionnel. Si quelque chose semble être intéressant sur le forum, un volontaire le bascule sur le wiki, le met en forme avec l'aide de tous en y fusionnant au fur est à mesure l'information de posts enrichissants qui continueront d'arriver sur le forum dans le fil initial.


A+

----------


## caribou

Genre ça y est, un wiki.

Vous l'appelleriez comment ? Parce que j'ai déposé le nom pour "CanardWiki", mais on doit pouvoir s'arranger contre quelques liasses de billets  ::rolleyes:: .

:typequiavaitoutanticipé:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Vous l'appelleriez comment ?


http://wiki.canardpc.com ?

----------


## caribou

Ahouais ça serait plutôt logique.

----------


## Gladia

Hello,

J'ai répondu :
_Les tests des jeux par les canards_
Jeux tout support. Pour un même jeu, plusieurs avis et éventuellement quelques infos annexes.

Pour retrouver facilement les avis des canards sur les jeux auxquels ils ont joué, parce que non il n'y a pas forcément un topic par jeu sur le forum et par exemple dans les sections "console", il existe à chaque fois un gros topic fourre-tout avec plein d'avis sur plein de jeux pour une seule console donnée, et c'est parfois un peu lourd de retrouver des infos, même si la fonction "recherche" du forum excelle :P.

Voilou.

----------


## Galdarok

> Et avec un bac à sable aussi, mais apparemment c'est une réponse piège puisque quand on le choisi ça ne compte pas.


Ha, je suis rassuré. C'est scandaleux. Mon vote a été ignoré aussi ! Ce forum est une république bananière !!!

----------


## moimadmax

principalement pour tout ce qui est topic "statiques" du forum, les topics dont on edite le premier post pour les mettres à jour, comme la config de canards, le recent topic miniguide sur L4D... Tous ces sujets qui sont utilisé comme des wiki mais sur un forum. Puis apres pourquoi pas des tutos qui touchent aux jeux, comme installer un serveur dedié L4D sous linux, les vieux jeux avec les patches qui vont bien et la marche à suivre.

Et je pense qu'il serait utile à nos amis de X86 pour y recenser les architectures et ce qu'il y a à savoir. par ex; 
le R770
x unités de calculs

present sur:
HD4850
HD4870

enfin je dis ca mais je ne dis rien

----------


## NitroG42

> principalement pour tout ce qui est topic "statiques" du forum, les topics dont on edite le premier post pour les mettres à jour, comme la config de canards, le recent topic miniguide sur L4D... Tous ces sujets qui sont utilisé comme des wiki mais sur un forum. Puis apres pourquoi pas des tutos qui touchent aux jeux, comme installer un serveur dedié L4D sous linux, les vieux jeux avec les patches qui vont bien et la marche à suivre.
> 
> Et je pense qu'il serait utile à nos amis de X86 pour y recenser les architectures et ce qu'il y a à savoir. par ex; 
> le R770
> x unités de calculs
> 
> present sur:
> HD4850
> HD4870
> ...


Moi je dis majuscule point
.

----------


## ERISS

_ La protection du jeu
_ L'édition conseillée pour l'achat
_ Quel est la dernière version du jeu (n° de patch)

_ Trucs&astuces ok, mais éviter les spoilers.

----------


## Euklif

> _ La protection du jeu
> _ L'édition conseillée pour l'achat
> _ Quel est la dernière version du jeu (n° de patch)


Adhère à 200%.

Plus les deux premiers points du sondage :
- Test des canards. Même si y en a 40 sur un même jeu (et qu'on évite le travers du comm' pourri à la Jv.com de Kevin, 12 ans, j'met toujours 20 ou 0 quand je note).
- Guide à la Pluton. Avec trucs et astuces s'il le faut, mais juste histoire de bien démarrer. Les soluces intégrales et les cheats = caca. Puis d'autre s'en charge très bien déjà.

----------


## vive la cliff

Je sais pas si ça a trop rapport, mais c'est pas graf. Pas envie de faire un tread pour proposer ma suggestion. 

Ce que j'aimerai bien, c'est une base de donnée qui recenserait les tests de CPC, on pourrait les classer par ordre alphabétique, par numéro de CPC, par testeur, par note, voir, pourquoi pas, par éditeur/développeur. 

Histoire de pouvoir retrouver un test facilement dans sa collec'.

----------


## half

Un truc proche de ça : http://canardpc.com/rubrique-jv-index.html ?

----------


## vive la cliff

Ah ouai, carrément ça, c'est malin ça, j'me sens con maintenant.  ::|: 

Ceci dit, le tri par mag/testeur/développeur en plus, ça pourrait être cool.

En tout cas, merci d'avoir voler à mon secours.

----------


## Neo_13

Mettre à contribution les x86-adv (et d'autres, sur demande) pour faire des articles collaboratifs sur le hard. Un truc compréhensible, hein...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Hello,
> 
> J'ai répondu :
> _Les tests des jeux par les canards_
> Jeux tout support. Pour un même jeu, plusieurs avis et éventuellement quelques infos annexes.
> 
> Pour retrouver facilement les avis des canards sur les jeux auxquels ils ont joué, parce que non il n'y a pas forcément un topic par jeu sur le forum et par exemple dans les sections "console", il existe à chaque fois un gros topic fourre-tout avec plein d'avis sur plein de jeux pour une seule console donnée, et c'est parfois un peu lourd de retrouver des infos, même si la fonction "recherche" du forum excelle :P.
> 
> Voilou.



Autant créer une section Critique des joueurs, un peu comme sur Gamekult. Et donc, il faudra recenser tous les jeux (d'avant, maintenant, d'après). Chose extremement long et difficile à maintenir du moins tant qu'on ne dispose pas déjà de ladite liste.

----------


## Geminys

> Mettre à contribution les x86-adv (et d'autres, sur demande) pour faire des articles *collaboratifs sur le hard*. Un truc compréhensible, hein...


On dit partouze!!

 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Neo_13

> On dit partouze!!
> 
> h34r:


C'est gentil de proposer ton cul comme "sujet" de réunion, mais très peu pour moi.

----------


## Geminys

> C'est gentil de proposer ton cul comme "sujet" de réunion, mais très peu pour moi.


Houla, va y avoir trop de boulot, vous allez être débordé... ::P:

----------


## Guest

> Houla, va y avoir trop de boulot, vous allez être débordé...


S'toi qui va déborder.

----------


## Anal Logique

Une section pour connaitre mieux la rédac
Genre qui fait quoi, c'est quoi qu'il préfère, estce qu'il aime manger du caribou le matin et d'autres choses intéressantes ?

----------


## xrogaan

> Autant créer une section Critique des joueurs, un peu comme sur Gamekult. Et donc, il faudra recenser tous les jeux (d'avant, maintenant, d'après). Chose extremement long et difficile à maintenir du moins tant qu'on ne dispose pas déjà de ladite liste.


J'ai crus déjà avoir visité un site qui liste tout les jeux depuis la création du mot "jeu informatique" et donc de l'informatique elle-même.

Mais, j'ai plus l'url. Il faudra donc chercher ...

----------


## Bah

> J'ai crus déjà avoir visité un site qui liste tout les jeux depuis la création du mot "jeu informatique" et donc de l'informatique elle-même.
> 
> Mais, j'ai plus l'url. Il faudra donc chercher ...


http://www.mobygames.com/home  ?

----------


## xrogaan

ha bah oui... ça y ressemble.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Du nouveau sur le wiki ?  ::siffle::

----------


## half

Ouaip, je m'y attele dés que j'ai le temps :D.

----------


## ERISS

Arf. Il faut juste un serveur, une page de présentation (piquée ailleurs et un peu modifiée?), une gestion des droits. Ca m'a pas l'air compliqué nan??
De plus c'est nous qui allons tout faire le reste..

Ca serait vraiment hyper utile ce wiki. Et je pense que ça serait un moyen de mieux faire connaître le Canard: comme le contenu (surtout base de connaissance) déposé par les canards sera de qualité  :B): , dès que quelqu'un aura un jeu il ira se précipiter sur le wiki aux couleurs de CPC (voire même avant l'achat).

----------


## blueray

J'ai voté guides de jeu. Ca pourrait être sympa, des homemade par les canards. Plus rajouter des expériences de jeu (surtout question matos, du type: j'ai ca et ca, ben ca rame en 4096*2084 filtre aniso *16 mais ca passe bien en 640*480).

Sinon le côté bac à sable peut être sympa, à la limite en le séparant du wiki "sérieux".

----------


## Regal

J'ai voté trucs et astuces et tests de jeux.
Ça serait supre sympa d'avoir une grosse BDD avec plein de tests de jeux.

PS: désolé de pas avoir lu les 3 autres pages du topic mais trucs et astuces, c'est pour les jeux? Ou ça peut être hardware et tout et tout?

----------


## Yakshaman

C'est une super idee je trouve mais pour les guides ca pourrai devenir un beau bordel a gerer.

Genre sur un MMO ou tu as X classes avec X type de build sur X Races (XXX ou comment cpc est devenu un truc porno :P) ca risque d'etre galere donc il faudra prevoir une sorte de console d'admin pour les jeux ou il serai possible de definir X Categorie avec X Guide sur X Theme (X³ Terran Conflict ou plutot XXX comment les Terran de Starcraft font des partouze pendant le conflit :P)

Et ca risque de faire la meme chose avec les mods :S


Mais sinon c'est une idee qui me plait vraiment

----------


## Wobak

Ca pourrait être pas mal d'avoir des pages qui reprennent les "sticky posts" qui n'ont pas besoin de réponses, genre les conseils en hardware, en soft, les tests de jeu, où on peut en discuter, sur le forum  ::): 

Sinon pour avoir installé et administré les 2, mediawiki et dokuwiki c'est quasiment du pareil au même, même si j'ai une petite préférence pour dokuwiki et sa recherche  ::):

----------


## half

En faites ont réfléchis à un truc presque comme un wiki mais pas tout à fait .

----------


## xrogaan

Ha ouais, genre ... Un forum ?

----------


## ElGato

Genre un truc fait a la mano par toi, plus léger qu'un wiki et relié à un compte sur le forum ? Ok je marche.

----------


## xrogaan

> Genre un truc fait a la mano par toi, plus léger qu'un wiki et relié à un compte sur le forum ? Ok je marche.


C'est pas difficile a faire. Et par "plus léger qu'un wiki", c'est idiot. T'a des wiki super léger.

Exemple : http://php-diri.intuxication.org/
Tu trouvera pas plus rapide que php-diri :D

----------


## diji

Dokuwiki est léger aussi ('fin c'est plutôt mediawiki qui est un brin lourd...), pi le système d'auth permet normalement de s'interfacer avec pas mal de bases existantes dont vbulletin. 
Sinon 


> Ca pourrait être pas mal d'avoir des pages qui reprennent les "sticky posts" qui n'ont pas besoin de réponses, genre les conseils en hardware, en soft, les tests de jeu, où on peut en discuter, sur le forum


 c'est clair que ça ferait déjà un paquet de contenu de qualité pour le wiki  ::wub::  et ça serait tellement plus pratique qu'un topic de 44 pages dont le premier post n'est plus mis à jour...

----------


## xrogaan

> Dokuwiki est léger aussi ('fin c'est plutôt mediawiki qui est un brin lourd...), pi le système d'auth permet normalement de s'interfacer avec pas mal de bases existantes dont vbulletin.


Je voulais juste dire que la "lourdeur" d'une application n'est pas valable pour toute les applications du même type.

Autre exemple : c'est pas parce que phpBB est une vraie merde que vbulletin en est une...

----------


## diji

> Autre exemple : c'est pas parce que phpBB est une vraie merde que vbulletin en est une...


 Ah non  ::|: , ça ça n'est pas un exemple mais un troll (phpBB2 != phpBB3 toussa... mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le sujet)

----------


## xrogaan

Ha mais compare phpBB3 et vbulletin. Je dit ça en toute conscience de cause...

Ensuite, bon le sujet hein. Tant que monsieur "je sais pas faire" n'a pas fait le wiki, on peut toujours jaser non ?  ::P:

----------


## rOut

> http://wiki.canardpc.com ?


http://kiwi.canardpc.com
:runninggag:

Sinon, bonne idée, mais je ne sais pas trop pour quoi faire  :B): .

----------


## Flappie

Ça fait un petit moment que je songe à créer une alternative au site commentçamarche.com  qui fait aujourd'hui peine à voir (75% de questions, 5% de réponses utiles et 20% de spam). Ça pourrait rejoindre l'idée d'un "presque wiki".

Donc je ne vote pas mais je suis pour un wiki "questions orientées PC" (et éventuellement Mac mais je ne m'occuperai pas de cette section  :^_^: ).

----------


## Arnaud

Un bon wiki sur le hardware ou sur les jeux avec des explication bien faites ça ferait un sacrée plus par rapport a des site comme Commentçamarche et Hardware.fr  :;): . 

Je dit pas que ces sites sont nul, mais juste un peu bordélique et les topic unique c'est bien, mais ça disparait rapidement dans le flot de message et quand faut se taper 300 pages pour retrouver une info ... ::|:

----------


## ivan

Il faut aussi penser que proposer dans la même page soluce/waltrought/mod et le nom du jeux, c'est s'assurer beaucoup plus de visite sur le site.
Perso par exemple j'aime bien vérifier de temps en temps avant de quitter une zone d'un RPG que je n'ai pas raté un truc (genre fable ou stalker) ou dans un truc FPS comme return to castle wolfenstein où se trouve l'accés de la zone cachée que je cherche depuis deux plombes, et je ne parle pas des guides über détaillés de jeux comme X3 ou EVE, qui sont une mine de renseignements super détaillés.
En en recherchant ce genre de trucs en général j'atterris sur jeuxvideopc ou sur commentçamarche, qui renvois sur jeuxvideopc et je regrette de ne pas avoir le même truc sur mon canardpc favoris.

----------


## Zilief

et euh ? un wiki complètement idiot qui servirait à rien et où on ferait que rajouter des conneries sur les conneries des autres ? nan ? je sors ?

 :;):

----------


## fouizlala

Ca serait génial !

----------


## Akodo

> et euh ? un wiki complètement idiot qui servirait à rien et où on ferait que rajouter des conneries sur les conneries des autres ? nan ? je sors ?


C'est le topic à b0b0 ça.

----------


## VosT

Oula, ça se voit que je ne passe plus sur CPC depuis un moment. J'ai raté ça !

Désolé de ne pas avoir lu les réponses à ce fil de discussion, mais je suis trop bien pour lire la prose des autres (ou trop con pour prendre le temps de le faire), mais je voulais juste apporter ma pierre à l'édifice.

Le wiki ne doit pas être:
-Un clone de ce qui existe déjà, et je pense que half en disant que la rédac veut mettre en place un wiki qu'en est pas un, ça rejoint ce propos.
-Un clone de la base de donnés du site. Pour ne pas faire redondant, faut faire attention à pas gâcher trop de l'internet, ça coute en arbre... ou pas.
-Un amas de pages figées qui n'évoluent pas avec le temps. La base de données donne des informations figées, le wiki pour sa part devrait pouvoir donner des informations évolutives. Par exemple : La liste des nouveaux patchs avec les "Releases Notes" ce genre de chose.

Le wiki devrait être:
-Contrôlé efficacement. C'est con, mais y a pas déjà un wiki-b0b0 ?
-Différent de ce qui existe pour chaque Jeu vidéo. Par exemple, si on cherche un wiki pour Guild Wars, il y en a un déjà très bien fourni. Il serait dommage de perdre un temps fou à vouloir faire une partie GW sur le wiki de CPC aussi fournit que ce qui existe pour celui ci, mais arriver à en prendre la substantifique moelle ça serait trop la classe mon gars !!!
-Contenir des informations qui intéressent le joueur comme: Astuce, Solutions, Commentaires de joueurs, Tests de joueurs (PS: oui je vais voter sur le sondage ça sera plus simple).

Bref, faire un wiki difféwent, ça va pas être simple à sortir  ::): 
Bonne chance, et le conseil que je pourrais donner aux gens qui vont le développer c'est : n'hésitez pas à sortir un premier volet pourri et le modifier avec les retours des utilisateurs, ça reflétera peut-être mieux les besoins de ceux-ci qu'un sondage d'idées.

Courage !

----------


## KiwiX

> et euh ? un wiki complètement idiot qui servirait à rien et où on ferait que rajouter des conneries sur les conneries des autres ? nan ? je sors ?


Ouais mais non. Plutôt une grosse base de données avec des astuces, des guides pour un peu tout ce qui tourne autour du jeu, voir du hardware pourquoi pas. 

Recensement de mods, procédures d'install, les trucs à éviter...

----------


## NitroG42

> Ouais mais non. Plutôt une grosse base de données avec des astuces, des guides pour un peu tout ce qui tourne autour du jeu, voir du hardware pourquoi pas. 
> 
> Recensement de mods, procédures d'install, les trucs à éviter...


Et je pourrais mettre la tablature des musiques de feu de camps de STALKER ?

----------


## Flappie

> Et je pourrais mettre la tablature des musiques de feu de camps de STALKER ?


Envoie, s'il te plait !  ::wub::

----------


## Arnaud

Alors ça en est ou cette génial idée  ::rolleyes::

----------


## la_bosse

J'ai vote test, mais je pensais guide... A la Pluton, effectivement, c'est pas mal...
Le forum, c'est souvent le box... Confere le saint topic ou les memes questions se retrouvent plein de fois...

Et des presentations/tests de vieux jeux de vieux .... Ouais ca aussi...

----------


## Wobak

Donc c'est ici le topic pour dire que "à la pluton c'est pas mal" ?

----------


## olivarius

+1 pour une immense base de données pour les jeux vidéos PC

----------


## The Franceman

Un Wiki généraliste sur les jeux vidéos serait bien mais il faudrait que ce soit rigoureux, ceux que j'ai vu étaient très incomplets et moyens, il faut toujours revenir sur des sites jv à pubs pour trouver des informations. Même le Wikipedia de base reste plus élaboré.

Si Wiki, il y a. Ce serait bien d'avoir un catégorie Joystick/Canard PC.
Pas forcément des fiches perso mais un historique, des petites anecdotes et autres délires. Comme la genèse de Slipman, des lapins, l'arrivée de tel membre dans la rédac, la sortie mémorable d'un numéro.
Mais si ça met la merde avec Futur Presse sur la partie Joystick, ce n'est pas obligé.

Voilà.  ::):

----------


## Nilsou

Dites j'ai l'impression qu'un des votes ne marche pas, j'ai coché "un gros bac a sable" avec les deux premières cases et pouf, pas pris en compte. le truc étant toujour a 0.

----------


## Narushima

P'têtre parce que les sondages n'acceptent qu'une réponse ?
Et sinon, les wikis, c'est bien joli, mais il faut aussi les remplir. Pour décider d'en créer un, y'a toujours du monde, mais quand il s'agit d'écrire des articles à partir de rien, c'est tout de suite plus chaud.

----------


## Aristote119

> -Contenir des informations qui intéressent le joueur comme: Astuce, Solutions, Commentaires de joueurs, Tests de joueurs ...


Patch,site web officiel.

----------


## rOut

Comme je le disais sur le topic des Linuxiens, en fait au lieu d'un wiki, qui serait - à mon avis - bien lourd, et un peu redondant avec le forum, je verrai bien un forum amélioré ou il serait possible d'activer un mode "collaboratif" sur certains messages (avec gestion des droits et tout peut être ?).

Ca permettrait aux volontaires de maintenir les premiers posts des topics importants par exemple, avec une synthèse, description du jeu, liens vers d'autres posts contenant d'autres explications, et à la fois, de discuter comme sur un forum.

----------


## rOut

Visiblement, c'est même déjà possible avec vBulletin : http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showthread.php?t=795872

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showt...light=mod+wiki

----------


## Anton

Ah bah je vois qu'il existait déjà un topic, aussi mort de réaction officielle au final que le mien.
Donc la wikisation de JOL est du développé maison.

----------


## Jaydes

En parlant de sondage, si un modo m'entend, je n'arrive pas à accéder au lien qui est fourni dans notre magazine.

Si quelqu'un peu m'aider.

----------

